# Cardiac Arrest at the Boston Marathon



## Jaybro713 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO140378/

Thought it was a great job by Boston EMS...


----------



## boingo (Apr 20, 2010)

The bike and gator units make a huge difference at large events.  A few years back a police officer suffered a cardiac arrest at the marathon and was also resucitated by a bike defibrillator unit.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 20, 2010)

+1.  cardiac arrests happen at these marathons all the time.  usually because they have such a heavy EMS presence (added to the whole runners generally being healthy) result in these being saves.  Definitely should be publicized more, because it shows the benefits of EMS.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 20, 2010)

> down on Beacon Street near the Mass Pike overpass.



So close...


----------



## bstone (Apr 21, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> So close...



Yeah I'm here in Cambridge. I know the place real well.

I work the Walk for Hunger (this will be my 6th year running one of the First Aid stations). Wanna volunteer?


----------



## nemedic (Apr 21, 2010)

when is it? I live on the north shore. If I am available, I'm in


----------



## bstone (Apr 21, 2010)

nemedic said:


> when is it? I live on the north shore. If I am available, I'm in



Sunday May 2.


----------



## NYBLS (Apr 21, 2010)

This is exactly why I am trying to get a bike unit started in my department.


----------



## Ped101 (Apr 22, 2010)

We have bike units inthe city i volunteer at, but so far they have been more of a nuisance than help.

Maybe with this i can convince the department to begin our own bike unit!


----------

